# 32 Gtr no longer valid under classic car insurance?



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Trying to insure my car with footmanjames who I've been with for years and they said they stopped doing skylines since the 1st of October wtf

Does anyone know if it's the same across all other classic car insurance providers?


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

CSB said:


> Trying to insure my car with footmanjames who I've been with for years and they said they stopped doing skylines since the 1st of October wtf
> 
> Does anyone know if it's the same across all other classic car insurance providers?


Maybe just the underwriters they use. I know there a few classic insurers that have never covered the R32 on classic policies.

Mine is on a classic policy with classic line.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Yeah I've tried the classic line online quote system and didn't get a quote  even though I used the same details as I did for my previous insurance


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

CSB said:


> Yeah I've tried the classic line online quote system and didn't get a quote  even though I used the same details as I did for my previous insurance


I've not tried that, i always do insurance on the phone


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Try Eleplant


----------



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

AlexJ said:


> Maybe just the underwriters they use. I know there a few classic insurers that have never covered the R32 on classic policies.
> 
> Mine is on a classic policy with classic line.


I thought for classic insurance that your car couldn't be highly modified ?


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

R33 GTR said:


> I thought for classic insurance that your car couldn't be highly modified ?


Yeah it can't be. 

Classicline refused me, said the car has to be garaged. The all operate under the same umbrella. Pissed me off by constantly trying to refer me to call connect. What is the point of submitting an online quote then spending 30 mins on the phone going through the details again. 

Most likely go with admiral, although paying 4 times as last year with footmanjames.


----------



## Kev_GTR (Sep 17, 2015)

that's a bummer, just got mine done through Footman James classic in the summer. Thought it was a little bit too good to last!


----------



## Ryan_H (Jun 28, 2016)

Have you considered Greenlight. My ungaraged 500hp 32 costs me £460 a year FC.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

A modified fast car not kept in a garage .....................

Hardly in the spirit that classic car insurance is offered 

I would think the not garaged point is more important - One of the points about classics is they are generally not on the road as much and so the risk is less. 
A GTR in the same accessable place all the time isnt really a low risk.
(sorry)


----------



## GTR_Cymru (Jun 28, 2005)

CSB said:


> Trying to insure my car with footmanjames who I've been with for years and they said they stopped doing skylines since the 1st of October wtf
> 
> Does anyone know if it's the same across all other classic car insurance providers?


Very strange, I've just received my renewal from Footman James for my BNR32 this morning! £6.79 cheaper than last year too!


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

GTR_Cymru said:


> Very strange, I've just received my renewal from Footman James for my BNR32 this morning! £6.79 cheaper than last year too!


hmm wtf. Looks like I will give them a stern call later.


----------



## neal8027 (Mar 26, 2016)

i just done mine today with them and it cost me just under £200


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Just done an online quote for them (then was refused) so rang them up and finally managed to get them to insure me.

Happy days. Now I can cancel my elephant insurance which was over 4x as much and get slapped with an admin fee. 










Ridiculous. It seems like they want you to ring them up and they 'ask the underwriters' there and then.


----------



## turna123 (Jul 12, 2015)

I find this strange as Footman James have just sent my renewal through on my 32...


----------

